# [solved] synaptics touchpad not tapping and edgescroll

## AgBr

After the last update yesterday:

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

     Available versions:  1.4.0 ~1.5.2 1.6.2-r1{tbz2} ~1.6.3 ~1.7.0

     Installed versions:  1.6.2-r1{tbz2}(17:38:53 22.04.2013)

     Homepage:            http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads

finger tapping and edge scrolling doesn't work anymore. I have a minimal 80-touchpad.conf in xorg.conf.d:

Section "InputClass"

            Identifier "touchpad"

            Driver "synaptics"

            Option "SHMConfig" "on"

            Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

            Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

            MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

which used to work up till now.

The relevant portion of Xorg.log

```
[  2881.806] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[  2881.806] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  2881.806] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[  2881.913] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

[  2881.913] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

[  2881.913] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[  2881.913] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[  2881.913] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[  2881.913] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[  2881.913] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

[  2881.913] (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

[  2881.913] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2881.913] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  2881.966] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4/event4"

[  2881.966] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 10)

[  2881.966] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  2881.966] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  2881.966] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.040

[  2881.967] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2881.967] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  2881.967] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2881.967] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2881.967] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2881.968] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  2881.968] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[  2881.968] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/event6)

[  2881.968] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  2881.968] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint'

[  2881.969] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

[  2881.969] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  2881.969] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xa

[  2881.969] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  2881.969] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found relative axes

[  2881.969] (--) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

[  2881.969] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

[  2881.969] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  2881.969] (**) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  2881.969] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input6/event6"

[  2881.969] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[  2881.969] (II) evdev: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: initialized for relative axes.

[  2881.970] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2881.970] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  2881.970] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2881.970] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2881.970] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  2881.970] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2881.970] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2881.971] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons (/dev/input/event5)

[  2881.971] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2881.971] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[  2881.971] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ThinkPad Extra Buttons'

[  2881.971] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events

```

Any hint on what's going on here will be appreciatedLast edited by AgBr on Wed Apr 24, 2013 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hypnos

I wonder if this is the problem:

```
[  2881.968] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
```

I use the same driver version; here's my touchpad conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "touchpad catchall"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

EndSection
```

Note that I don't specify the driver, and that I leave tapping turned off since I only use the touchpad for scroll.

----------

## AgBr

Thanks Hypnos,

as it seems, the identifier did the trick. As I understand it so far, there seems to be a standard identifier with the name "touchpad" so my directive gets ignored. After setting it to "touchpad catchall" all is running fine now.

----------

